# 721 QZE Shooting backwards underneath???



## racerdave (Dec 20, 2016)

I have used this blower several times now. When eating into snow and moving forward blowing there is a constant stream of snow that shoots backwards on the driveway from under neath the blower. This is on flat level blacktop. It is like it is missing a scraper flap or something. Everything is there and I don't see any adjustment. Owners manual is worthless. Any advice? Thanks for any help.


----------

